# Sponsorship by brother



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am from the UK, 54 years old and was widowed last year. Would my brother who is a Canadian citizen, be able to sponsor me if he offered me a job in his own company?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> I am from the UK, 54 years old and was widowed last year. Would my brother who is a Canadian citizen, be able to sponsor me if he offered me a job in his own company?


The answer is a possible yes. He would require to advertise the job for, I believe, three months. He would then require to apply to the Gov't for a LMO which if granted would give him permission to hire you on a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit). There is a possibility he would be denied permission. Do you have ANY family members in the UK? If not you should read the following to determine if he can sponsor you through the Family Sponsorship programme.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> The answer is a possible yes. He would require to advertise the job for, I believe, three months. He would then require to apply to the Gov't for a LMO which if granted would give him permission to hire you on a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit). There is a possibility he would be denied permission. Do you have ANY family members in the UK? If not you should read the following to determine if he can sponsor you through the Family Sponsorship programme.


Yes, I do have relatives in the UK. I have 2 sons and in-laws. I just wanted to do something different with my life for a time or maybe permanently if it worked out and I decided to stay in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tammy123 said:


> Yes, I do have relatives in the UK. I have 2 sons and in-laws. I just wanted to do something different with my life for a time or maybe permanently if it worked out and I decided to stay in Canada.


Unfortunately you can only use the job with your brother method. The position would require to be one that believably cannot be filled by an existing Canadian resident.


----------

